# Help Needed, Classical Newbie



## lordloverocket71 (May 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, apologies if this is in the wrong area, Mods feel free to move if necessary. 

I am after help, I am a Classical Newbie and wish to purchase an album with the following all in one place, and cannot find anywhere, could someone point me in the right direction. I am after The Marriage of Figaro Duettino, The Shawshank Redemption version, O mio babbino caro, nessun dorma prefably on the same album and prefeffably available on Amazon Music Store as I have an account. Maybe I am looking in the wrong direction but cannot seem to find an album with all three on. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This release has all three on it. http://www.amazon.com/Opera-Greates...TF8&qid=1431698423&sr=8-1&keywords=opera+hits

If you want the specific version _The Shawshank Redemption_ with those singers Edith Mathis & Gundula Janowitz you will probably have to find it on a separate release


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi LLR ;-)

I dont know of any album with all 3 but if you are happy with MP3s why not see if they are available individually on Amazon digital music store or even iTunes?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

If you want to hear more of that Mozart, I recommend either Gardiner's or Jacobs' versions of the full opera!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You seem to have a penchant for opera arias. Not a bad taste to have, really. Here's my suggestion.

First ... pick up a copy of the soundtrack to_ Shawshank Redemption_.









That way you'll get the exact Mozart Duettino you heard in the film. And the remainder of the film's music. Some good stuff, there. (You can pick up a copy at Amazon for under 20 bucks, but if you shop around you might find it for less.)

Second ... pick up a copy of the 6-CD set titled _100 Best Opera Classics_.









This set is likely to have anything you might want to hear, and it will prove great for exploring further into the world of opera. I have a copy and find the selections splendid. (It will set you back about 10 bucks at Amazon.)

Best wishes as you explore classical music. And welcome to the Forum.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would recommend the full opera because Figaro is one of the greatest operas ever written and it has many wonderful arias. And you might just get hooked on Mozart's music in general, one of mankind's greatest composers.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

lordloverocket71 said:


> I am after The Marriage of Figaro Duettino, The Shawshank Redemption version, O mio babbino caro, nessun dorma prefably on the same album


Wow, that is a pretty specific and focused request for a classical newbie. You may know more than some of us do. Welcome to the site.:tiphat:


----------



## lordloverocket71 (May 15, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> You seem to have a penchant for opera arias. Not a bad taste to have, really. Here's my suggestion.
> 
> First ... pick up a copy of the soundtrack to_ Shawshank Redemption_.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the kind replies. I opted for the The Shawshank Redemption soundtrack the version is slightly slower than other versions I have heard (I am listening to it now in fact)

To Quote

"I have no idea to this day what those two Italian ladies were singing about. Truth is, I? don't wanna know. I would like to think they were singing about some thing was so beautiful it cant be expressed in words and make your heart ache because of it.I tell you this voice soared higher and farther than anybody in a Gray place dares to dream it is like some beautiful bird flapped into our drab little cage and made these walls dissolve away. For the briefest moment every last man in Shawshank felt free."

Some pieces of Music touch the Soul and release emotions that cannot be put into words, this piece for me is beautiful.

I also purchased 50 Greatest Hits For Opera

http://play.wimpmusic.com/album/20220385

Another question, I live in Essex England, and work in London. I love west End Musicals and have been to many shows, however have never been to an Opera. I would be very interested, can anyone make any recommendations, something very easy to follow (would like to take the wife and dont want to put her off on first visit). Thanks in advance.


----------



## lordloverocket71 (May 15, 2015)

I should have added, whilst I like the previous tracks I have mentioned listening to the above albums, I seem to be edging towards female singers, sorry I cannot give you the technical term.


----------



## lordloverocket71 (May 15, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> I would recommend the full opera because Figaro is one of the greatest operas ever written and it has many wonderful arias. And you might just get hooked on Mozart's music in general, one of mankind's greatest composers.


Is this an easy Opera to get started with?


----------



## lordloverocket71 (May 15, 2015)

Hey thanks florestan. Folsom Prison Blues was his best piece of work for me personally.:tiphat:


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

You could buy all these pieces separately from Amazon in files format and compile a nice collection of your favorite music in computer. If you want direct links feel free to pm me with a list of your desirable pieces.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

When you are next in London pop into Gramex. Its a second hand classical music shop, its unusual but brilliant, great value and the guy who runs it (Roger) is obsessed by opera and will give you an education.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

When a composer isn't of major interest, it is nice to find a disc that has all of the desired tracks, but, if you like the composer enough and shop around for the best deals, you can often get the tracks you want and a few more for nearly the same price by buying two albums.


----------

